# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Matematikë: Per sa Ditë 5 Puntor ndertojnë 30 Shtepia

## little-boy

tung te Gjitheve,
10 Punëtor ndertojne 60 shtëpia per 120 ditë
- Per sa ditë 5 punëtor ndertojn 30 Shtëpia?

----------


## dardaniAU

pershendetje pertemen,

po pergjigjem i pari, edhe pse shume i dobet jame nga matematika, pake truri me punon, por matematiken nuk e njofe thelle!

Une mendoj se ata 5 puntor duhet te bejn nja 120 dite per te ndertuar 30 shtepi. Ishalla e kame mire.

----------


## little-boy

truri eshte duke te punuar ne 100%

ashtu eshte!

----------


## RaPSouL

Tema u konsumua!



Tema mbyllet këtu.

----------

